# sawhorse plans



## drewmo (Jul 26, 2007)

I would like to build a sawhorse over the summer. My search of the forums came up with no plans on how to actually build one, though. Can anyone help?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 26, 2007)

Assuming that what you want is a sawbuck for cutting lengths of wood, here are some plans.

http://www.lcwoodworkers.com/images/Archive/Sawbuckp.pdf


----------



## pistonslap (Jul 27, 2007)

That's similar to the one I built except mine doesn't use a dowel rod. One thing is for sure, it really saves your back.


----------



## WarmGuy (Jul 30, 2007)

The problem with that design is that you have to move the log after every cut.  When I get around to it, I'm planning to build one with six supports so that I can make four cuts without picking up the log.  That is, one on each end, and two within the body of the sawbuck.  Also, the supports will not come up as far, so that they won't be in the way of the saw, and the lengthwise support (the dowel in the above plans) will be lower so that it isn't cut by the chainsaw.

Any plans or photos of something like this would be welcome, as well as any ideas.

An alternative idea for limb wood is essentially a hole into which you stick one end of the limb, so that the whole thing is cantilevered out into space.  I've done something like this using a woodpile:


----------



## Gooserider (Jul 30, 2007)

What I did was to take an old junk 4x4 (a mailbox post that had rotted out at the bottom) and screwed a pair of 2x4's (also scrap) across the corners on each end.  I may add a pair in the center to support shorter logs at some point.

Total cost was a handful of Deckmate screws since all the wood was recycled scrap.  The way the 2 x 4's cross above the top of the 4x4 gives a short gap between the log and the sawbuck when cutting, and the 4x4 has enough meat on it that it really doesn't matter if you cut into it a little.

Gooserider


----------



## pistonslap (Jul 30, 2007)

You don't have to move the log after every cut. You cut one end then the other until you get to the middle. I've cut 12' pieces without moving the log.


----------



## WarmGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

> You don’t have to move the log after every cut. You cut one end then the other until you get to the middle. I’ve cut 12’ pieces without moving the log.



Do you mean that the log sticks out past the ends of the saw buck enough that you can cut several pieces off before you get to the sawbuck?


----------

